# dislocated shoulder



## massarcher (Mar 16, 2007)

I dislocated my right shoulder. Will I ever be able to shoot again, or is the risk of reinjury too great?


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Dislocating is nothing. Once its back in place and things heal up youll be shootin again in no time.


----------



## massarcher (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for that reassurance, the doctor said that once it comes out its easier for it to happen again.


----------



## JC BOWHUNTER (Apr 28, 2005)

I had to go to a lower poundage untill i built my shoulder back up.


----------



## ruger10x (Feb 1, 2006)

I dont know about your right arm,but I dislocated my left arm about 
6 years ago, and let me tell you it set me back for a long time.
Up untill last year I couldn't really hold steady,but I stuck with it.
I still get pain if I shoot allot.The best advice I could give you is to 
seek physical therapy,stick with it and whatever you do don't rush it.
Take it slow,I know I had to gradually work my way back.
Like I said I'm sure if you take your time and strengthen the muscles
and tendons you should be able to continue shooting.
Just make sure that if you do get physical therapy to tell them you
are an archer, they can give you specific exercises to do to strengthen
you back to where you were.
Good Luck , I know I was scared at the possibility of not being able
to shoot,but don't give up.


----------



## A. S. Hansen (Aug 7, 2007)

ruger10x is right. Physical therapy is key and to keep up with it no matter how tedious it is. I have dislocated my left shoulder 3 times the last time 4 years ago snowboarding and my right shoulder twice playing football. If done right, phsical therapy that is, you can come out better than before and stronger but you have to keep up on it even after youre done with PT. I also tore my left rotator cuff a little over 2 years ago and I still do band therapy for it. I would recomend band therapy to anyone even if they havent hurt their shoulder. It works all of the little muscles in the shoulder that help with stabilatition. So yes you do have hope, Its up to you if you love archery enough to put in the time to recover to shoot again.


----------



## Toddk31 (Feb 11, 2007)

*shoulder*

I dislocated mine in high school has surgery and the whole 9 yards. Going though therapy will help but the Dr. told me start out with a lower poundage and shooting a bow could be a great therapy. Now my shoulder popped out the front so I am not sure how yours popped out but this is what my Dr. told me and I am back to shooting more than ever... It is a good excuse to shoot especially when the wifey heard it would help my shoulder..


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

You will be fine, just as the others have suggested do the therapy and back-off the wt. I have had 3-shoulder surgeries. 2 on my left and 1 on the rt..I shoot alot but only target shoot w/55#'s or less! Good Luck!


----------



## massarcher (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I've never had an injury like this before. With time and pt I'm sure I'll be back on the 3-d course in no time.


----------

